# Preposição em fim de frase: anglicismo? Possível no português?



## meencantesp

Em inglês, como se sabe, é normal pôr preposições em fim de frase: “This is the book I was talking to you about” (em vez de “This is the book about which I was talking to you). Em português, o “padrão” não é o primeiro, mas o segundo que referi: “Este é o livro sobre o qual eu falava contigo”.

Li, todavia, de vários colegas com quem falo, o uso da primeira forma no português, ou seja, “Este é o livro que eu falava contigo sobre”. Percebi então que já cheguei a usar essa construção também. A maioria costuma ter bastante contato com o inglês, pelo que me veio à cabeça a pergunta: trata-se de anglicismo? Pesquisei em vários sites, mas só encontrei conteúdo sobre essa construção no próprio inglês. É correto usá-la no português?

_Aliás, é interessante que, embora no português frequentemente eu veja por parte meus colegas (e de modo algum quero parecer o “inteligentão”, porque também erro) a omissão das preposições, ela acontece com bem menos frequência quando escrevem textos em inglês: “Aquela é menina que tu gosta, né?” (e um dia também ouvi algo parecido da boca dum “youtuber” português), mas “This is the city I live in”._


----------



## guihenning

A preposição “sobre” costuma ocorrer em fim de frase no Brasil, mas não me parece ser anglicismo porque a maioria das pessoas que fala assim não costuma ter bom domínio do inglês. Os anglicismos em português são sobretudo de ordem vocabular, não sintática. 
De todo o modo, a norma-padrão veda essas construções e estão elas longe de serem bem aceitas.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> A preposição “sobre” costuma ocorrer em fim de frase no Brasil, mas não me parece ser anglicismo porque a maioria das pessoas que fala assim não costuma ter bom domínio do inglês. Os anglicismos em português são sobretudo de ordem vocabular, não sintática.
> De todo o modo, a norma-padrão veda essas construções e estão elas longe de serem bem aceitas.



Má tradução de legenda das séries a que a molecada assiste. Vejo-o aos montes em sítios feitos por fã, incluse em plataformas profissionais como a Netflix.


----------



## guihenning

Não me parece que seja o único caso, não. Já ouvi e ouço ao montes "Não sei, temos que conversar sobre" e similares.


----------



## englishmania

Já ouvi/ reparei nesse fenómeno em Portugal e odeio. The end. ;p


----------



## machadinho

É anglicismo de sintaxe. É de lascar. É o fim. É o apocalipse.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> A preposição “sobre” costuma ocorrer em fim de frase no Brasil, mas não me parece ser anglicismo porque a maioria das pessoas que fala assim não costuma ter bom domínio do inglês. Os anglicismos em português são sobretudo de ordem vocabular, não sintática.
> De todo o modo, a norma-padrão veda essas construções e estão elas longe de serem bem aceitas.



Isso pode acontecer também com outras preposições? Agora, parando pra pensar melhor, percebi que isso acontece de fato muito mais com “sobre” do que com outras preposições (e, falando a verdade, não consigo pensar num exemplo que não envolva essa preposição em específico).



Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Má tradução de legenda das séries a que a molecada assiste. Vejo-o aos montes em sítios feitos por fã, incluse em plataformas profissionais como a Netflix.



Talvez seja parte da explicação, mas eu, por exemplo, raramente assisto a séries e a filmes, com legendas em português menos ainda, e mesmo assim cheguei a reproduzir esse modo de escrever e de falar.



englishmania said:


> Já ouvi/ reparei nesse fenómeno em Portugal e odeio. The end. ;p



Há usos piores: tenho um colega “anglicista”, um daqueles que consomem mais conteúdo em inglês do que em português, que usa “Beijing” em vez de “Pequim”, “Edinburgh” em vez de “Edimburgo” e “Galícia” em vez de “Galiza” (este último sendo um erro até que comum nos jornais). Ah, outros: “assumo” no lugar de “presumo” (“Assumo que…”), “suportar” no lugar de “apoiar” (“A Argentina e o Uruguai suportaram o Brasil na guerra contra o Paraguai”), “o meu ponto é” (ainda que não a tenham considerado um “anglicismo verdadeiro” neste fórum, tem como “razão” para o seu uso, ao que parece, justamente o inglês), entre outros.



machadinho said:


> É anglicismo de sintaxe. É de lascar. É o fim. É o apocalipse.



Sinceramente não entendi se se trata de ironia ou de alguma piada interna deste fórum. Prefiro não responder a essa resposta, Machadinho (que nome de usuário fofo).


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Sinceramente não entendi se se trata de ironia ou de alguma piada interna deste fórum.


Relaxa. Foi de leve. Como a english, o d e i o.


meencantesp said:


> Prefiro não responder a essa resposta, Machadinho (que nome de usuário fofo).


Obrigada. É o meu apelido, do sobrenome.


----------



## Tony100000

Também não gosto muito dessa construção no português. Apesar disso, dou por mim, por vezes, irrefletidamente, a dizê-la. Deve ser por causa de ver muito inglês à frente.


----------



## Nonstar

Alguém sabe de algum uso diferente? Que não sobre?


----------



## machadinho

Nonstar said:


> Alguém sabe de algum uso diferente? Que não sobre?


coisas que eu gosto de.​a pessoa que eu fui falar com.​a casa que eu vou ficar em.​
Mas é possível em português, uma vez que há frases que terminam em preposição sem maiores problemas:

Sou contra.​Eu quero sem.​
Nesses casos, veja, ocorre também a omissão do consequente da preposição. O anglicismo está na construção como um todo, isto é, quando a preposição aparece depois do "consequente" dela na oração subordinada, não na mera presença de preposição no fim da frase ou oração.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> coisas que eu gosto de.​a pessoa que eu fui falar com.​a casa que eu vou ficar em.​
> Mas é possível em português, uma vez que há frases que terminam em preposição sem maiores problemas:
> 
> Sou contra.​Eu quero sem.​
> Nesses casos, veja, ocorre também a omissão do consequente da preposição. O anglicismo está na construção como um todo, isto é, quando a preposição aparece depois do "consequente" dela na oração subordinada, não na mera presença de preposição no fim da frase ou oração.


Também me parece. Contudo, não creio que uma colocação da preposição semelhante ao inglês seja admissível em português, pelo menos não me ocorre nenhum caso. Os dois exemplos que deu, se entendi bem o que quis dizer, não são porém demonstrativos, o primeiro porque '_contra_' é aí advérbio, o segundo porque o "consequente" está implícito e sucede à preposição('_quero sem <alguma coisa>_'). Efectivamente, também não acho que o simples facto de a frase em português terminar em preposição seja relevante para dizer que se trata da mesma construção do inglês. No fim de contas, _'Eu quero sem_'  pode ser a resposta a uma pergunta simples, construída praticamente até só com preposições: '_Com ou sem?_'. É uma construção legítima em português, porque está implícita a coisa com a qual as duas preposições se relacionam, mas não é esse o modelo da construção inglesa.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> não são porém demonstrativos, o primeiro porque '_contra_' é aí advérbio


Seria preposição, Carfer, não?

(1) Sou contra a reforma.
(2) Sou contra.

Não seria o mesmo uso em (1) e (2)?

Quanto a estar implícito o consequente, concordo.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Seria preposição, Carfer, não?
> 
> (1) Sou contra a reforma.
> (2) Sou contra.
> 
> Não seria o mesmo uso em (1) e (2)?



Não tenho a certeza. Como sempre digo, a minha gramática é a que me ensinaram no liceu há sessenta anos. Nesse tempo, havia uma lista fechada de preposições que ainda sou capaz de papaguear. Hoje, olho para as gramáticas e venho uma lista muito mais extensa e, pior que isso, aberta, o que é óptimo para ter "certezas". O meu raciocínio baseou-se em que, podendo '_contra_' ser preposição e advérbio, me pareceu que, nessa frase concreta tem uma função modificadora do verbo, em tudo semelhante à que tem '_bem_' caso diga '_Pensas bem_.' - e ninguém põe em dúvida de que '_bem_' seja um advérbio. Logicamente, quem pensa pensa nalguma coisa. Não me parece ser esse o ponto. Mas pensa de um certo modo, bem ou mal. Ora, se eu digo '_sou contra_', estou a declarar o modo como me posiciono, ou seja, contrariamente ao que quer de que se trate. Se em vez de ser contra disser que sou a favor, '_a favor_' é uma locução prepositiva ou adverbial? Em quê esta circunstância de ser '_contra_' difere de _'à vontade', 'à pressa', 'à toa', 'de cor', 'sem medo'_ e outras que as novas gramáticas elencam como adverbiais? Foi nisto que pensei. Agora, se estou certo ou não, não sei dizer, transcende-me.
Em todo o caso, para o que aqui nos interessa, se for preposição, então será o único caso em que tal é possível em português, pelo menos que me ocorra.


----------



## machadinho

Ou então que o consequente de 'sou contra' está também implícito, como o senhor mesmo sugeriu para o caso de 'eu quero sem'?


----------



## diphthongo_rhythmico

O pior é quando, em vez de "essa é a mulher, com cuja filha eu estudava", dizem "essa é a mulher que a filha della era que eu estudava com".


----------



## meencantesp

diphthongo_rhythmico said:


> O pior é quando, em vez de "essa é a mulher, com cuja filha eu estudava", dizem "essa é a mulher que a filha della era que eu estudava com".



Pior do que isso é ouvir ou ler coisas similares a “esse é o homem que dei o dinheiro” em vez de “esse é o homem a quem dei o dinheiro” (ou, pra não soar pedante, “esse é o homem pra quem dei o dinheiro) de gente ao meu redor com a mesma educação que eu (que não é tanta; estou somente no ensino médio). É certo que não se deve condenar uma pessoa sem estudo por um erro gramatical desse tipo, mas, quando se trata de alguém com a mesma condição social que eu, com livros, num colégio bom, com professores e com a internet, a vontade de corrigir o indivíduo é forte. Não o digo por prepotência, por me achar alguém de nível elevado e superior, até porque assim não me vejo, senão por certa indignação com o baixíssimo nível justamente de muitas outras pessoas.

Já fiz uma publicação tratando dessa possível “desvalorização” da língua no Brasil. Havia várias falhas na minha argumentação, é verdade, mas ainda permanece parte daquela percepção minha de que, no Brasil, pouco se dá importância ao idioma. Se nos colégios privados brasileiros o ensino da língua faz uso da decoreba naquilo que não é adequado e se esquece dela naquilo que é (sendo a regência ensinada por decoreba, e a conjugação verbal de forma “simplificada”), nem é necessário falar do nível do ensino público (cujo futuro não parece dos melhores). Estudei em escola pública até o meu sétimo ano do ensino fundamental e o que percebia, principalmente nos meus últimos anos por lá, eram professores de nível baixíssimo, parecendo não ter o mínimo interesse em dar aula, além de toda a questão física em si da edificação (ter aquecimento e/ou ar-condicionado nas salas é algo fora da realidade, mesmo que estejamos no Rio Grande do Sul, lugar onde se sofre pelo clima). Pesquisando sobre isso, descobri um gramático chamado Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, provavelmente conhecido entre os membros deste fórum, o qual nos atentou à realidade de que, com frequência, professores de inglês precisam ensinar conceitos básicos de português aos alunos. É verdade, e já presenciei aulas em cursos de inglês com professores tendo de explicar aos alunos o assunto da regência verbal no português para que o entendessem na língua inglesa. Isso talvez seja um fator que explique, em parte, o porquê de brasileiros usarem esse “sobre” no fim das frases. Acerca de ortografia, algo que penso é o seguinte: muitas vezes se aprende a grafar palavras corretamente não com regras, mas com a leitura; no Brasil, porcamente se ensina o idioma no ensino fundamental e no ensino médio, e a leitura não é a coisa mais popular por aqui (a título de exemplo, vejam minha cidade: tem quase trezentos mil habitantes e duas livrarias sem tradição alguma na cidade).

Agora, deixando claro o aspecto subjetivo — sem base científica — do que vou falar, quero deixar uma percepção interessante: tendo contato com hispanofalantes da mesma faixa etária que eu (sou um adolescente), tanto espanhóis quanto latino-americanos, vejo muito menos erros gramaticais, e, quando converso com eles sobre o espanhol, costumam demonstrar mais conhecimento do que vários adultos brasileiros estudados me demonstrariam. Que me corrijam se esta minhas percepção for superficial (superficial, porque subjetivo já alertei que é), mas todos os adolescentes latino-americanos (ou seja, de áreas onde não se usa o _vosotros_) com quem falei sabiam a conjugação dos verbos na segunda pessoa do plural. Isso, no Brasil, seria um milagre. O meu maior sentimento de viralatismo é ter de falar sobre a língua portuguesa com um hispânico. Como lhe explicar que até os ricos do Rio Grande do Sul falam “tu fez” em vez de “tu fizeste” sem a mínima correção e de maneira natural, sem, muitas vezes, sequer saber a forma correta?

É interessante como discussões sobre o idioma levam a assuntos mais complexos, sociológicos e talvez até filosóficos. Talvez meu juízo de valor sobre o que é a gramática e o idioma esteja equivocado, é certo, e deve haver uma explicação fonética e/ou linguística para o uso do “tu fez”, todavia o que percebo até agora é uma espécie de desdém generalizado, e não específico. Vários hispanofalantes, sem nenhum interesse específico por gramática e afins, explicavam-me com prazer curiosidades e especificidades da sua língua materna: “Velo, amigo, qué interesante es la tilde diacrítica del español”. Ah, falei demais, é que adoro esse fórum.


----------



## diphthongo_rhythmico

meencantesp said:


> Pior do que isso é ouvir ou ler coisas similares a “esse é o homem que dei o dinheiro” em vez de “esse é o homem a quem dei o dinheiro” (ou, pra não soar pedante, “esse é o homem pra quem dei o dinheiro) de gente ao meu redor com a mesma educação que eu (que não é tanta; estou somente no ensino médio). É certo que não se deve condenar uma pessoa sem estudo por um erro gramatical desse tipo, mas, quando se trata de alguém com a mesma condição social que eu, com livros, num colégio bom, com professores e com a internet, a vontade de corrigir o indivíduo é forte. Não o digo por prepotência, por me achar alguém de nível elevado e superior, até porque assim não me vejo, senão por certa indignação com o baixíssimo nível justamente de muitas outras pessoas.
> 
> Já fiz uma publicação tratando dessa possível “desvalorização” da língua no Brasil. Havia várias falhas na minha argumentação, é verdade, mas ainda permanece parte daquela percepção minha de que, no Brasil, pouco se dá importância ao idioma. Se nos colégios privados brasileiros o ensino da língua faz uso da decoreba naquilo que não é adequado e se esquece dela naquilo que é (sendo a regência ensinada por decoreba, e a conjugação verbal de forma “simplificada”), nem é necessário falar do nível do ensino público (cujo futuro não parece dos melhores). Estudei em escola pública até o meu sétimo ano do ensino fundamental e o que percebia, principalmente nos meus últimos anos por lá, eram professores de nível baixíssimo, parecendo não ter o mínimo interesse em dar aula, além de toda a questão física em si da edificação (ter aquecimento e/ou ar-condicionado nas salas é algo fora da realidade, mesmo que estejamos no Rio Grande do Sul, lugar onde se sofre pelo clima). Pesquisando sobre isso, descobri um gramático chamado Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, provavelmente conhecido entre os membros deste fórum, o qual nos atentou à realidade de que, com frequência, professores de inglês precisam ensinar conceitos básicos de português aos alunos. É verdade, e já presenciei aulas em cursos de inglês com professores tendo de explicar aos alunos o assunto da regência verbal no português para que o entendessem na língua inglesa. Isso talvez seja um fator que explique, em parte, o porquê de brasileiros usarem esse “sobre” no fim das frases. Acerca de ortografia, algo que penso é o seguinte: muitas vezes se aprende a grafar palavras corretamente não com regras, mas com a leitura; no Brasil, porcamente se ensina o idioma no ensino fundamental e no ensino médio, e a leitura não é a coisa mais popular por aqui (a título de exemplo, vejam minha cidade: tem quase trezentos mil habitantes e duas livrarias sem tradição alguma na cidade).
> 
> Agora, deixando claro o aspecto subjetivo — sem base científica — do que vou falar, quero deixar uma percepção interessante: tendo contato com hispanofalantes da mesma faixa etária que eu (sou um adolescente), tanto espanhóis quanto latino-americanos, vejo muito menos erros gramaticais, e, quando converso com eles sobre o espanhol, costumam demonstrar mais conhecimento do que vários adultos brasileiros estudados me demonstrariam. Que me corrijam se esta minhas percepção for superficial (superficial, porque subjetivo já alertei que é), mas todos os adolescentes latino-americanos (ou seja, de áreas onde não se usa o _vosotros_) com quem falei sabiam a conjugação dos verbos na segunda pessoa do plural. Isso, no Brasil, seria um milagre. O meu maior sentimento de vira-latismo é ter de falar sobre a língua portuguesa com um hispânico. Como lhe explicar que até os ricos do Rio Grande do Sul falam “tu fez” em vez de “tu fizeste” sem a mínima correção e de maneira natural, sem, muitas vezes, sequer saber a forma correta?
> 
> É interessante como discussões sobre o idioma levam a assuntos mais complexos, sociológicos e talvez até filosóficos. Talvez meu juízo de valor sobre o que é a gramática e o idioma esteja equivocado, é certo, e deve haver uma explicação fonética e/ou linguística para o uso do “tu fez”, todavia o que percebo até agora é uma espécie de desdém generalizado, e não específico. Vários hispanofalantes, sem nenhum interesse específico por gramática e afins, explicavam-me com prazer curiosidades e especificidades da sua língua materna: “Velo, amigo, qué interesante es la tilde diacrítica del español”. Ah, falei demais, é que adoro esse fórum.



O thema foge ao topico, mas não posso deixar de te responder. É facto que o brasileiro medio é bastante ignorante. Individualmente, não se pode dizer, mas estatisticamente o problema da educação é a principio economico; a desegualdade é grande, a educação publica é uma porcaria. Quanto aos "maus usos" da lingua, embora não haja realmente uma maneira "certa" de falar, concordemos que exsiste uma differença valoriativa entre a variação linguistica decorrente de um processo natural de desenvolvimento da lingua e a decorrente da ignorancia de seus falantes (não obstante esta tenha sido a origem do nosso latim vulgar). Uma phrase como a que escrevi é muito mais prolixa e verborragica que sua forma "correcta", de acordo à norma padrão. Seja o que for, enfim, eu te diria para não ter medo de corrigir seus amigos -- menos medo tenha pra com os professores; mas sê gentil. E se te ainda não resta esperanças, vê que os logares prosperos são esses que os grandes homens no passado não abandonaram. Alimenta tua disposição individual por ajudar o proximo, sua communidade, enfim, seu pais.


----------



## meencantesp

diphthongo_rhythmico said:


> concordemos que exsiste uma differença valoriativa entre a variação linguistica decorrente de um processo natural de desenvolvimento da lingua e a decorrente da ignorancia de seus falantes (não obstante esta tenha sido a origem do nosso latim vulgar). Uma phrase como a que escrevi é muito mais prolixa e verborragica que sua forma "correcta", de acordo à norma padrão.



Interessantíssimo comentário. Não considero que na fala haja forma totalmente correta; é isso o que nos ensinam no colégio, e creio ser esse o consenso entre os estudiosos da língua, muito embora haja variadas formas de “erro”. Esquecer-se do acento circunflexo no “quê” é natural no Brasil, haja vista que não se consegue perceber a diferença de pronúncia. Se alguém nos pergunta “Por que as coisas são assim?”, o “quê” em questão, mesmo sem receber o sinal gráfico de acentuação, é pronunciado justamente como “quê” por muitas pessoas (acredito eu que pela maioria delas). Erros de regência verbal, no entanto, revelam algo como uma falta de lógica internalizada, e não me agrada nem um pouco ver tal deficiência na classe média e na classe média alta ao meu redor.



diphthongo_rhythmico said:


> Seja o que for, enfim, eu te diria para não ter medo de corrigir seus amigos -- menos medo tenha pra com os professores; mas sê gentil. E se te ainda não resta esperanças, vê que os logares prosperos são esses que os grandes homens no passado não abandonaram. Alimenta tua disposição individual por ajudar o proximo, sua communidade, enfim, seu pais.



A correção por si só não é algo que me atrai, e, fazendo-o, principalmente no caso da fala, vou acabar por ser o pedante _grammar nazi _(e também presunçoso, porque não sou um grande latinista ou coisa que o valha). Além disso, não se muda o mundo dando uma de gramático, tampouco creio que essa seja uma questão tão urgente para o país (enquanto escrevo aqui, há brasileiros dormindo à beira de lagos de esgoto). Meus professores de português atuais, por sorte, são muito bons, o que me serve de consolo (e que dramático foi isso que eu disse; sua fala também assim soou).


----------



## diphthongo_rhythmico

meencantesp said:


> Além disso, não se muda o mundo dando uma de gramático



Não quis dizer isso, hehe. Só accredito no potencial de gente interessada por qualquer coisa minimamente importante.


----------



## meencantesp

diphthongo_rhythmico said:


> Não quis dizer isso, hehe. Só accredito no potencial de gente interessada por qualquer coisa minimamente importante.



Está bem.


----------

